# Hello



## J-P (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello,

I'm Jean-Pierre from Belgium.

I'm 33 years old.

I keep 2 kinds of mantids at the moment : _Sphodromantis lineola_ and _Creobroter gemmatus_.

I keep also 2 kinds of phasmids at the moment : _Aretaon (Trachyaretaon) brueckneri_ P.S.G n°255 and _Peruphasma schultei_ P.S.G n°270.

See you soon.

J-P


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi J-P welcome to the forum, from OHIO! ( Belgium is where Hercule Poirot, Agatha Christies Sleuth is from)


----------



## J-P (Sep 22, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hi J-P welcome to the forum, from OHIO! ( Belgium is where Hercule Poirot, Agatha Christies Sleuth is from)


Indeed  

but Belgium is too the country of chocolate


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, JP!


----------

